# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Der erste schritt

## SurfAddict

hi ich bin neu hier im forum und hab n paar fragen...
da ich im mai 18 werde kann ich endlich selber mit dem auto fahren und mehr surfen denn je also will ich mich krperlich auf die herrausvorderungen vorbereiten. wei jemand wie bzw mit welchen bungen ich am fittesten dafr werde ? 
schonmal danke im vorraus =D

----------


## knig

also ich geh im winter immer schwimmen.
dann noch n pa crunches, situps, liegesttze und klimmzge...
und sex ist verdammt wichtig um bei laune zu bleiben ;-)
hang loose!

----------


## MoveToChile

SChwimmen ist wirklich gut. Zum einen hilft direkt beim surfen wenn man mal das Board verliert, zum anderen krftigt es die Oberkrpermuskulatur. 
Auerdem kann man auch Tauchbungen und damit lernen unter Wasser nicht in Panik zu geraten und unter Wasser (auch im Salzwasser) die Augen aufzumachen. 
Was ich fr Herz-Kreislauf empfehlen kann ist Indoor-Cycling...ist in ner Gruppe und dementsprechend auch nicht so langweilig.
J

----------


## SurfAddict

naja in meiner gegend gibts nich so viele surfbegeisterte... und was genau is indoor-cycling  ^^ ?

----------


## PaulePleusen

Such' dir ein Sportstudio und gehe drei mal die Woche ausgewogen trainieren, einen Splitplan, Rcken-Bizeps, Brust-Trizeps und einen Tag Beine.
Dazu nach dem Training min. 2omin Ausdauer...

Das ber den Winter fr 3 oder 4 Monate durchgezogen wirkt Wunder, nur im Neo wirds eng...

----------


## SurfAddict

stimmt es denn das wenn ich wie ein gestrter trainiere das ich dabei an kraft usw verliere ?

----------


## Saab

Hm, also ohne da irgendwelches Fachwissen zu haben, erscheint es mir unlogisch, dass du, wenn du viel trainierst an Kraft verlieren solltest. Das passt irgendwie nicht in meinen Kopf.

Natrlich bringt es meiner Meinung nach weniger, jeden Tag die Woche ohne Pause zu trainieren, weil der Krper auch Ruhe und Erholung braucht (auch in der Zeit werden Muskeln aufgebaut), aber alle zwei Tage Training sollten sowohl deine Ausdauer als auch deine Kraft frdern. Das eine mehr oder weniger, je nach dem worauf du den Fokus beim Training legst.

Ich gehe zweimal die Woche fr 1h ins Fitnesstudio, auer ich hab Sportverbot *grummel*, die Folgen kann man sehen, was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, finde ich, beim Surfen auch spren. Ich hab einfach mehr und lnger Kontrolle, das Surfen ist kein Kampf sondern Spa  :Smile: 

Indoor-Cycling drfte nichts anderes sein, als sich im Fitnesstudio oder sonstwo auf ein Fahrrad zu setzen und loszustrampeln.

Schwimmen ist meiner Meinung nach mit die sinnvollste bung, bringt Kraft und Ausdauer. Ich mach's trozudem nie O :Happy:

----------


## SurfAddict

radeln tu ich im sommer eh viel und bezglich des schwimmens kann ich nur sagen 100m von meinem haus entfernt gibts nen see und im garten hab ich nen schwimmteich xD aber das mit spa und kampf seh ich genauso und deswegen will ich ja trainieren

----------


## tigger1983

geh im winter auf die Kanaren wellenreiten, danach passte nicht mehr durch die Tr  :Wink: 
ne im ernst hab ca. 5kg Muskeln durch wellenreiten aufgebaut in ca. 5Monaten. Und war eigentlich nur wellenreiten. Ca. 10 mal Windsurfen und was man sonst noch so hier treibt... War aber keinen einzigen Tag inner Mukkibude.

----------


## Saab

Ich schtze mal, dass das fr  Surfaddict eher schwer werden drfte, wenn er im Mai 18 wird sitzt er vermutlich im Winter eher in der Schule als in der Sonne  :Wink: 

Aber interessanter Tipp, werde ich mir sicherlich mal aufschreiben  :Smile:

----------


## SurfAddict

ja klingt interessant aber hattest du da auch nen job und wenn ja welchen ? weil ich nich glaube, dass ich n halbes jahr ohne job einfach mal so surfurlaub machen kann ^^

----------


## tigger1983

naja ich hatte vorher nen Job mit dem ich mir das finanziert habe. Und naja obwohl es die meiste zeit wirklich Urlaub war, nennt sich das ganze immer noch Auslandssemester  :Wink:

----------


## SurfAddict

https://extranet.securefreedom.com/M...ers&AddToCart=

was haltet ihr davon ? wurde mir von nem pro-surfer empfohlen 

bzw was haltet ihr von street surfen

----------

